# Job trial in the catering industry



## dpm2712 (Nov 29, 2013)

hi! I had a very promising job interview today. I was well prepared and it payed off. 
its nothing too special but i think it is right for me at this time. 

its to be either a general assistant in the supermarket cafe, or the chef in the same place/ and also a chef in the staff canteen. 

i never ace interviews but this one i did. I was also invited for a 2 day work trial. I really want to impress them and show my abilities. however i get the same trial as other people who are only going for the general assistant position (id like the chef job preferably, and am able to do so, its not a special job with specialist skills like a high end restaurant. but i feel it would be valuble experience for me. - i am a home cake decorator at present) 

So i guess i am trying to work out how i can show i am best for the chef position with the trial i have been given! i suffer awful anxiety and i really impressed myself at how well i done at the interview. as far as i know i am the only one so far to show interest in the chef position. I also asked her at the end what the sort of candidate she was looking for for the role and she said someone just like me! so all positive! 

im really really nervous and just really want to nail it so i can get the job! 

its no more money than the general assistant, but it is a better job, more hours and also the top of the team, and she made me feel very hopeful for it. 

any advice and tips on how to get this perfect would be greatly appreciated!! iv never worked in a team kitchen as a full time job so i really am feeling my way around. 

I was thinking of preparing a menu plan to take with me so i can show my competency?

what are your thoughts
thanks!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Just do your best. Work clean and neat. Follow sanitation guidelines. Show up early and be dressed cleanly ready to work.  GOOD LUCK TO YOU


----------



## dpm2712 (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks for your reply! i guess that is all i can do! just not sure on how to prepare or if there is anything i can do or show to show my willingness! 

danielle


----------

